
UK: Mast fire probe amid 5G coronavirus claims - finphil
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-52164358
======
LandR
This is a whole new level of crazy to me, what on earth do people think 5g has
to do with the current pandemic?

>One suggests 5G suppresses the immune system, the other claims the virus is
somehow using the network's radio waves to communicate and pick victims,
accelerating its spread.

What on earth??? Do they think the virus is a conscious thing that can
communicate.

This is insane.

~~~
Lammy
They think the effects people are experiencing aren't from a virus at all, but
from millimeter-wave 5G radiation. Same fear as the TSA nude-body imaging
scanners but on a worldwide scale.

~~~
muthdra
They think the effects people are experiencing aren't from millimeter-wave 5G
radiation at all, but from mass hysteria. Same fear as WiFi but on a newer
context.

------
nabla9
When you don't have the technological and scientific literacy to understand
even the basics of the modern world around you it's all magic.

------
bonchicbongenre
What's up with the BBC even writing that there is "no _credible_ link" between
the two? Why qualify with "credible", when it's more correct to say "the two
are unrelated", ie indicating that there is no link whatsoever.

Then again, maybe it's a lost cause, and no amount of clear editing would get
the point across to the unthinking idiots who harm us all.

~~~
senectus1
you have to say it that way... if you say there is no link then you're
immediately discounting without considering evidence.

Then you break what the scientific method is all about.

Evidence must be considered then thrown out or used based on its merits.

